# Kath Powell has left Swift



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Just read in an other post by Swift that Kath has left Swift. That's all it says. I'm not sure if this means she has moved to Autocruise or has left Swift completely.

Kath did a wonderful job for Swift and was instrumental, along with Peter Smith on the use of this forum and opening a form of communication between the the manufacturer and customer.

Where ever Kath has gone, I wish her all the best and thank her for all she has done on this forum.

Stewart

_(Mod Note. Have moved this very nice thread to the Swift forum Stewart. Kath is more likely to see it there if she still looks in.)_


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Aww thats a shame she was really nice. wishing her well in her new job wherever it is!


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Let's hope, for you Swift owners, that her replacement keeps as good an eye open on the Swift forums, as Kath obviously did.

I wish Hymer had a presence on here too. Not that there are many problems with Hymers :wink: 

Good Luck Kath, wherever you go.

Jock.


----------



## 115430 (Aug 11, 2008)

I don't have a Swift product but was very impressed with the presence of Swift (Kath and Peter) on the forum and their responses to posts. She remained professional in the face of some quite unpleasant posts and I wish her all the best.

Are Swift still active on MHF?.

Sadsack


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I was aware that she had gone when I sent a PM to her at the weekend, I had a reply from Andy on SUNDAY morning, and the problem was sorted out on Monday - excellent customer service continues IMHO. 

Kath was VERY helpful, as is Peter and I can now add Andy to that list too!

Long may such service last.

Dave


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

sadsack said:


> I don't have a Swift product but was very impressed with the presence of Swift (Kath and Peter) on the forum and their responses to posts. She remained professional in the face of some quite unpleasant posts and I wish her all the best.
> 
> Are Swift still active on MHF?.
> 
> Sadsack


Kath also used to post on the Practical Caravan Forum and it never ceased to amaze me how rude some people could be. It would be all so easy for Swift to retreat behind the " you must go via our dealer network" shield and they are to be thanked for putting their heads above the parapet.
I realise that if an owner is at their wits end and frustrated by the real, or perceived, injustice of their case that tempers can rise but being insulting to the person who may be able to help appears to me to be counter productive.


----------



## 115430 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks Penquin,

Good to see Swift remain committed to the forum and helping their customers so publicly. 

sadsack


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Kath...if you are reading this...we wish you well and hope that wherever you have gone your skills as an ambassador for your firm are as appreciated as they have been here on MHF.

Thank you

Grizzly and Safariboy.


----------



## fransgrandad (Dec 7, 2007)

Kath,

If you are still watching the forum, can I add my best wishes and sincere thanks all your help and kindness.

Considering we started from a very dark time, it has been a pleasure to 
think of you as a friend.

Good luck in what ever you do, you will be missed. You have my E mail
address if ever we can help.

Kindest regards,

Les & Carol.


----------



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

I would imagine that there is huge staff restructuring going on in many UK motorhome/ caravan manufacturing companies as appointed dealers stop ordering new stock as demand falls in the current recession

It will be the survival of the fittest only


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

duds said:


> It will be the survival of the fittest only


Well if Kath isn't one of the fittest and most competent then I don't know who is !

G


----------



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

sadly redundancy law is not based on fittest remaining !


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi all,
Thanks to you all for your kind words about Kath, I do still speak to her from time to time so I will pass on your comments.

I and my team Ash and Mick will try and follow on from the good work she started on the forums, with Peter still watching over. 

If we slip up be sure to let us know!

Amy Archer is now Head of Customer Services. 

Many Thanks
Andy


----------



## cravenoxav (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi Just thought id let you know about my dealings with Swift. I have dealt with Ash on numerous occasions and he has always got back to me withe the neccesary information and advice. Quickly and efficiently.


----------



## tude (Feb 9, 2008)

*swift customer*

well i can asure everybody im still waiting for a new habitation door for my08 plate kontiki and nobody has come back to me as yet im doing all the chasing.jan i was told the doors are coming in. then was told feb no doors. then i was told march 13th guess what yes no door still .will it now be aprill ? a engineer from the door company came to see mine and said it was danderous to use all the bonding of the inside of the door is coming away from the outside of the door.but still no rush to sort it.tude


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks Kath, for all you have done for me, over the last 12 months,and i wish you all the best in what ever you may doing in the future.

Les


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: swift customer*



tude said:


> well i can asure everybody im still waiting for a new habitation door for my08 plate kontiki and nobody has come back to me as yet im doing all the chasing.jan i was told the doors are coming in. then was told feb no doors. then i was told march 13th guess what yes no door still .will it now be aprill ? a engineer from the door company came to see mine and said it was danderous to use all the bonding of the inside of the door is coming away from the outside of the door.but still no rush to sort it.tude


A little ungracious Tude, don't you think, on a thread who's specific purpose is to say thanks to Kath from those she has helped. :? :?

Dave


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Kath if you do look in (which I am sure you might :wink: ) many thanks for all the help you have given to me and my Husband in the past, I am really sad to see you leave, but wish you good luck in the future.........if you do look in on MHF please say hello to us all.

Take care Nette.


----------



## roger-the-lodger (Apr 21, 2008)

SwiftGroup said:


> Hi all,
> Thanks to you all for your kind words about Kath, I do still speak to her from time to time so I will pass on your comments.
> 
> I and my team Ash and Mick will try and follow on from the good work she started on the forums, with Peter still watching over.
> ...


Hello Andy, We have only just seen this thread and wish to add our voices to all those who say that Kath will be sorely missed, though we are relieved at the clear indications that the team will carry on the good second-line customer service that many of us have experienced in recent times.

We had an excellent relationship with Kath Powell and we'd be very appreciative if you would kindly convey our thanks to her for her past help and our best wishes to her for the future. If she ever wants a non-employer reference ......!!!

Best wishes to Amy and her team - we look forward to more of the same responsiveness and yes, of course we'll tell you if you slip up - but constructively we hope!

Roger and Marian


----------



## 121989 (Apr 3, 2009)

*Thank you*

Hello to eveyone

Some of you know me very well and you are right I cannot resist popping onto the forum now and again to see what you are all up to.

Thank you very much for your very nice comments, you were always very generous with your compliments.

As Andy has said I am still in touch with people at Swift and I wish them all the best for the future. You will all continue to get a good service from Amy and her team.

Very best wishes from

Kath


----------



## 111728 (Apr 28, 2008)

Kath

Your business, not ours, from the great general unwashed!

But it appears that you left a while back with no one commenting. I trust your family and you are all well.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Nice to see you on here Kath, I hope all is well with you and yours.............we all miss you and the help that you gave us, as I am sure everyone at Swift must do too, you really did a brill job.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Come back Kath - all is forgiven.   

Swift have had a PM from me waiting in my Outbox for the past three weeks. 8O 8O 8O 

Dave


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> Come back Kath - all is forgiven.
> 
> Swift have had a PM from me waiting in my Outbox for the past three weeks. 8O 8O 8O
> 
> Dave


Why do I have a sinking feeling :?: Kath was always so on the ball.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> Swift have had a PM from me waiting in my Outbox for the past three weeks. 8O 8O 8O
> 
> Dave


Dave,

Can you please resend the PM, I've just rechecked our Inbox, and there is nothing unread or outstanding.

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Zeberdee,
I don't understand why you have a PM in your Outbox for 3 weeks we are showing only 30% full and recieve PM's daily, our PM's are checked at least 3 times per day.

Perhaps you can help with this one?

If you want you can email me at [email protected]

thanks
Andy


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Ash, 
Beat me to it!
Andy


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Kath,
Nice to hear from you and good to speak to you, we all miss you,

Andy x


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Well, you certainly can't criticise Swift personnel for knocking off early on a Friday, can you!! 8O    

Obviously a bug in the system. I'll re-send it now.

It's a begging letter for a raffle prize!   :roll: 

Dave


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

PM re-sent

Dave


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Dave,

Just to confirm, got your PM, and we will respond (probably Andy and I at the same time!)

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Andy

Don't know what happened then.

It was still in my Outbox so I copied and pasted to a new PM and you received it within seconds.

I'll mention it to Nuke as it's clearly a bug in the system. 

Apologies for casting unwarranted assertions!!  :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

I sent Swift a PM last week to enquire about wiring a solar panel, this was on Saturday late at night. 

I got an answer within minutes and Ash was more than help full until the problem fixed. 


I got pictures and details of wiring etc from Ash. who could not have been more helpful. 


Before we bought our Bessie I sent Kath some PM's to make enquires about some details of the van we were interested in. Kath was very helpful. So thanks for that Kath, we did eventually end up with the Bessie. 


Richard...


----------

